

Detailed Analysis of Google Chrome EULA - caitsith01
http://www.intelligentdesign.com.au/blog/2009/04/05/why-you-shouldnt-use-google-chrome/

======
caitsith01
Following the recent discussion on slashdot, an attempt to assess the Google
EULA accompanying Chrome in more detail. In summary, it is probably intended
to be benign but it actually opens up some fairly nasty options which you are
agreeing that Google can take up at their leisure.

------
cake
Here is a response from Google : [http://chrome.blogspot.com/2009/04/google-
chromes-universal-...](http://chrome.blogspot.com/2009/04/google-chromes-
universal-terms.html)

